# Friction hinges in timber windows



## Nick69 (23 Nov 2010)

Hi all,
A customer wants me to fit friction hinges to his top hung windows. This is something ive never done before and was hoping someone here would be able to offer some advice.
If im honest, ive never touched a friction hinge.....Im a kitchen man :lol: 
Anyone help me out at all?

Cheers
Nick


----------



## joiner_sim (23 Nov 2010)

Is this is a window you are building yourself or an exisiting fitted window?


----------



## jasonB (23 Nov 2010)

They can be quite useful for things like kitchen windows where its hard to reach up to the middle of the casement to open it, just pivot from the top and have the handle at cill level.

You can't really retro fit them you need to make the window from scratch.

Jason


----------



## Nick69 (23 Nov 2010)

They are windows made by someone else but he wasn't happy with them so took them in an unfinished state. I've finished them off but he now wants friction hinges as opposed to the now fitted stormproof hinges. 
i've ordered a couple of different pairs to have a play with.


----------



## Steve Maskery (23 Nov 2010)

I wouldn't go there. You really need to rout grooves in the frame, not just the casements, so if the frame is already glued up.....

Rather you than me, sorry.
S


----------



## joiner_sim (23 Nov 2010)

Right, as said by Jason, it would be so much easier to do it with a window designed from scratch for these hinges, however, there not and now you are after a solution, so hopefully I can help you.... :roll: 

The part of the hinge that attaches to the window frame rebate needs to be chopped/ routered in flush with the rebate. The other part needs to be able to fit on the casement without making the hinge tight or bent over. I'm guessing with the current stormproofing you have got, theres simply not enoguh clearance for the friction hinge. If your stormproofed casement is a bevelled rebate you will need to make it a square rebate on the parts you wish to fit the hinges, allowing for the clearance of the hinges to work.

To get the casement's required rebate to rebate size, I'd suggest fitting the hinges flush in the frame first then simply measuring the distance inbetween the two.

Hopefully it should work.... but don't hold me responsible if it doesn't! :shock:


----------



## Nick69 (23 Nov 2010)

Hmmm sounds like more hassle than its worth. Ill have a quick play when the hinges turn up but don't think he will want to pay for the time tbh.


----------

